# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  چگونه یک سایت بسازیم

## علی طلا

سلام 
من تا حالا هیچ سایتی ایجاد نکرده ام و برای اولین بار میخواهم یک سایت ساده برای خودم ثبت کنم 


میتونید مراحل ایجاد یک سایت ساده (در حد یک یا دو صفحه )را  بگید

1- نحوه ثبت دومین
2-نحوه اجاره هاستینگ
3-نحوه ارتباط دومین و هاستینگ
4-نحوه قرار دادن صفحه ها در هاستینگ
5-نحوه ایجاد تغییرات در صفحات

همچنین آیا میشه هاستینگ قسمتی از هارد یک مرکز ISP باشه؟

----------


## M-Gheibi

> 1- نحوه ثبت دومین
> 2-نحوه اجاره هاستینگ
> 3-نحوه ارتباط دومین و هاستینگ


با یکی از شرکت های ارائه دهنده خدمات مورد نظر تماس بگیرید هر سه مورد رو براتون انجام میدن.



> 4-نحوه قرار دادن صفحه ها در هاستینگ


با استفاده از FTP یا نرم افزار خود کنترل پانل سایت ( File Manager ) اینکار رو می تونید انجام بدید.



> 5-نحوه ایجاد تغییرات در صفحات


با استفاده از نرم افزار های طراحی صفحات وب صفحات مورد نظر رو بسازید و با فایل تصحیح شده رو با فایل های قبلی جایگزین کنید. البته این طراحی استاتیک بود ( بدین معنا که دیگر از یانک های اطلاعاتی استفاده نمیشه و برای به روز رسانی سایت باید فایل ها رو تغییر دهید ).

----------


## علی طلا

آقای غیبی با تشکر از شما

بعضی سایتها مثل میهن نیک هستند که کار ثبت دومین رو انجام میدن میتونی بگی 3مورد اول رو چطور میشه با کمک این سایتها انجام داد 

در ضمن قضیه dns چیه و همچنین مورد آخر سوالم رو یادت رفت جواب بدی

ممنون

----------


## mehranFX

> همچنین آیا میشه هاستینگ قسمتی از هارد یک مرکز ISP باشه؟


در صورتی که اون مرکز دارای* Valid IP* و *پهنای باند مناسب* باشه ، بله میشه !

----------


## M-Gheibi

سلام
شما اگه برای مثال از میهن نیک دامین رو خریداری کنید ، هم امکان خرید هاست از همین شرکت رو دارید و هم میتونید از خدمات شرکت دیگری برای هاست استفاده کنید. اگر گزینه دوم رو انتخاب کنید خودتون باید DNS ها رو ست کنید. توضیحات بیشتر رو میتونید از طریق گوگل پیدا کنید. استفاده از بخش راهنمایی شرکت های ارائه دهنده خدمات فوق هم میتونه گزینه مناسبی برای کسب اطلاعات لازم باشه ( مثلا شرکت پارس دیتا - پارس وب ).

در مورد بخش انتهایی پست قبلیتون هم _مهران اف اکس_ توضیح داد.

روز خوش

----------


## علی طلا

خیلی ممنون از جواب خوبتون 

ولی ببخشید که یکی یکی سوالها به زهنم میرسه و میپرسم

* میتونیم چند تا دامنه که در چند مرکز ثبت کردیم به یک هاست متصل کنیم ؟

*اگه شرکتی که در اونجا دامنه رو ثبت کردیم (مثل میهن نیک یا پارس دیتا) منحل بشه تکلیف دومین و کنترل پنل و... چی میشه؟

*و اگه بخواهیم در سالهای بعد دامنه رو تمدید کنیم حتما باید با اون شرکت اولی تماس بگیریم یا اینکه  جاهای دیگه هم میتونیم؟

*در حال حاضر تو ایران کدوم شرکت تو این زمینه ها از همه معتبرتر و معروفتره؟

----------


## M-Gheibi

سلام
دوست من با توجه به این که چنین سوالاتی خیلی مربوط به محتوای اصلی این سایت نیست لطف کنید دیگر موضوعات مورد نظر رو در سایت ها مرتبط با این مبحث مطح کنید و یا با چند شرکت ارائه دهنده خدمات این چنینی در میان بگذارید. و اگر در طراحی سایت با مشکلی برخورد کردید در این انجمن مطرح نمایید.

این تاپیک صرفا جهت اطلاع رسانی ابتدایی باز بود و دیگر نیازی با باز بودن آن نیست.

روز خوش

----------

